# Glyptal Paint



## Wdnich (Aug 12, 2014)

Has anyone used glyptal paint to coat the inner casting surfaces? I have used it for years rebuilding motors, due it its properties to shed oil, and resistance to chemicals. The current paint on these surfaces is yellowish/white and flaking. After spending hours cleaning  caked on grease and oil, been considering it. I am not going for a full on restoration of my Bridgeport, but a rebuild that makes it durable, and will enhance it's already great properties. I wished it came in machine grey would use it for exterior.


----------



## KevinD (Aug 12, 2014)

I had not heard of Glyptal Paint (but then I don't get out much   I'm not familiar with painting the insides of engines and am not enough of a mechanic to understand why, but I typically use hammer finish paint that Rustoleum now makes.  It used to be  Hammerite some years ago.  I had a 25# mechanical hammer that I'd painted in the shop that resisted oil, grease and forge scale very well.


----------



## oldgoaly (Aug 13, 2014)

It has been used by engine builders for years, aids in drain back oil to the crankcase. I have Pullmax machines that have a splash lubrication system, the insides of 3 of the 4  machines are coated. I use it to coat the windings of electric motors I have put new bearings in, I keep a can on hand for those projects.


----------



## f350ca (Aug 13, 2014)

Didn't realize it was still available. i've seen it used on the inside of heavy truck transmissions and read ends and gear boxes. 

Greg


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 13, 2014)

Eastwood still sales it. It is fantastic on motors. I went back through an old flathead v-8 I did 8 years ago, I had used it on. No flaking or anything held up great, and there were no deposits anywhere. Fantastic for automotive applications, but was not sure if anyone had used it in a machinery application. Guess going to give it a shot and see how it holds up for this application.


----------



## drs23 (Aug 13, 2014)

My G4003G headstock came painted with Glyptal from the factory. I've torn down H-D motors from the late forties to the sixties that were painted with it as well. It was used by H-D mainly to keep the oil from escaping through the porous aluminum that was sand cast back in the day. As a rule they all looked freshly done all these decades later.


----------



## astjp2 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just went through my collections of paints and found that I have an unopened gallon of Westinghouse Alkyd insulating enamel, 6-614....more than I will ever use my lifetime!  Look at page 2 for the specs, it says that its oil resistant enamel...Tim

http://www.electricalpartmanuals.co...ghouse/Insulation Oils/TECHNICALDATA65160.pdf


----------



## gregg (Oct 10, 2014)

good stuff. use paint it on alt and starters when and bake them.. They held up well.:noidea:


----------

